# Japanese Puzzle Box



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

They had several puzzle boxes on TV tonight – this is one of them. Intricate Japanese Puzzle Box Does Indeed Puzzle The Heck Out Of Us - Digg

I think Oliver AKA @Gaffboat should make one like this for show and tell.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is amazing. definitely well beyond my skill level. By comparison there was a relatively simple puzzle box featured in one of woodworking magazines that I thought I might do.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One can only wonder at the complexity of the mechanisms that both lock and unlock this thing.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mind boggling when you think about the work and design.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Equally puzzling is how does it go back together.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

And if you think about it, if a thief wanted to steal something from out of the box, they'd take the whole box, and use a hammer on it someplace where they wouldn't be notice.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Neat. N


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

that was pretty cool


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm betting Oliver could match it.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Shop guy said:


> I'm betting Oliver could match it.


Not sure who Oliver is but if he can match that he is Very Good .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think someone had to much time on there hands :|


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

WoodBurningMan said:


> Not sure who Oliver is but if he can match that he is Very Good .


Oliver posts as Gaffboat. He makes some amazing projects, often with complex mechanism and automation. You can visit his personal page and look up some of his posts. Oliver is VERY popular among the members.

One of his memorable projects was a box with a tree trunk, outhouse and a lumberjack. When cranked the handle, the woodsman chops at the tree, which eventually falls over on the outhouse, which door drops open and we see another seated figure in a highly detailed and decorated two holer and a very surprised look on his face. And of course, a miniatrue Sears catalog hangs from a string.

Keep cranking the thing, and it automatically resets. The gear mechanism not only animates everything, but a complex set of stops do the automatic reset.

Stick around and you'll get to know Oliver.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

billyjim said:


> That is amazing. definitely well beyond my skill level. By comparison there was a relatively simple puzzle box featured in one of woodworking magazines that I thought I might do.


Bill,
Is the one you saw this one? https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=fd3fbfab5e0c59ab59e70718730cc28e&action=view


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

WoodBurningMan said:


> Not sure who Oliver is but if he can match that he is Very Good .


Richard,

Oliver is very good, he is one of a kind.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> Equally puzzling is how does it go back together.


Cute Jon.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Bill,
> Is the one you saw this one? https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=fd3fbfab5e0c59ab59e70718730cc28e&action=view


Dalkusan, No that is not it. That goes far beyond the skill required for the one I saw. The one I saw had no ornate or intricate designs...it was just a plain jane box but it had a multi step process to be followed to be opened. I thought it was a perfect project for someone, like myself, who lacks the skills to do the advanced design work but would still enjoy building a puzzle box. It is on my to do list.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it - when it its the top of the To-do-list


----------

